# Look what I found!



## Coldiron (Oct 28, 2015)

The clutch quit working the other day in my 99' F350 it wouldn't disengage so I tore it down yesterday and this is what I found!





The 3 large springs had come loose and 2 of them were broken. It broke several other small pieces and cracked the clutch plate. I found out that this is a common problem with the stock clutch. I ordered a new one from South bend clutch, it should be here next week sometime. I hope I never have to deal with this again its expensive!!!!!!


----------



## USMC615 (Oct 28, 2015)

Don't know a whole lot about clutches, my expertise resides in airplanes...glad you know enough to fix the problem yourself...I'm sure you'll save a ton of jingle.


----------



## Deleted member 83629 (Oct 29, 2015)

the pressure plate looks pretty good you getting a button clutch or a three finger clutch?


----------

